# My HT setup



## dvboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's the break-down...
Speakers:
B&W LCR6 S2 (center)
B&W DM602 S3(mains)
B&W DM600 S3(surround)

Subwoofer:
DIY Sub with a pair of Dayton 10" RSS265HF-4 Drivers
Powered by Adcom GFA-555II Amp
Velodyne SMS-1

Receiver:
HK AVR7300

TV:
Toshiba 52HMX85 DLP 

Blu-ray player:
Sony BDP-S550

Cable Box:
Motorola DCT6412


----------

